# Ayuda con subaru impreza



## darko3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Me podría ayudar con mi dilema, mi auto carga sin luces 12.5 y con luces bajas, altas,
de maletero 14 es decir con cualquier luz.   
lleve el alternador a mantención
y está con piezas nuevas y me sigue dando  el mismo problema. 
lo dejo con la batería tal cual de un día para otro y se descarga.

Un mecanico me mencionó los carbones otro
la caja reguladora, antes de seguir gastando más plata
les pido su orientación.

Como podría medir eficazmente si tuviera una fuga?
a alguien le a pasado esto ?


----------



## talleraltorendimiento (Oct 23, 2011)

cual es el problema con una bateria totalmente cargada esto no seria un problema si lo regula la ecu o un  avc


----------



## maligno (Oct 29, 2011)

Aver si entiendo, sin carga de trabajo tu alternador no carga y al exigirlo responde con normalidad, si es asi reemplaza la caja reguladora (usa la original, no esas chinas ni unas made in usa ya q son las mismas)


----------



## darko3 (Oct 29, 2011)

maligno dijo:


> Aver si entiendo, sin carga de trabajo tu alternador no carga y al exigirlo responde con normalidad, si es asi reemplaza la caja reguladora (usa la original, no esas chinas ni unas made in usa ya q son las mismas)



Empezaré a buscar por donde tengan las originales.- Gracias


----------

